# DX350 Boards KICKER - The ONLY Boards to ever leave the plant.



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

Brand NEW DX350 Amp Board - KICKER Mono amp 2Ohm stable - eBay (item 290373495256 end time Jul-21-10 09:03:19 PDT)

You can believe this or not - Never in the history of KICKER have any Boards that are not installed in cases been released for sale to the public. 

I cannot give the weird and crazy circumstances that this happened but you can be assured that it can never happen again. It was that crazy. 

At any rate - See that l;ink? I have these listed on eBay @ 58.00 and 14.20 shipping. 

I have more than what are listed. - if anyone in here would like any - i will do them for 50.00 and 14.20 shipping ( they actually cost me that much and a little more to ship so that has to be paid ) 

To get that deal - you can either shoot the pay pal money to [email protected] Or email me for an invoice and i will send it the email address you have for pay pal. 

I can also accept USPS Money orders. email for the address. 

see anything else you like ? have a request? . just ask - i will hook you up if I can.

Mike


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

not to threadjack but you seem to have access to some good old school kicker gear. any chance you could get your hands on a sink link for this generation of kicker amps?

Thanks


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hoye0017 said:


> not to threadjack but you seem to have access to some good old school kicker gear. any chance you could get your hands on a sink link for this generation of kicker amps?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I sold hundreds of these in both the milled and the all black type over the years and recently they have become so low in stock that I decided to keep the rest. ( I mean I have all the zr amps still and xs50's .. so I thought it best to keep some accessories handy ) 

However if you happen to find one that is damaged - or even end caps that are damaged ( Meaning the clips are broken off or missing - I do have new clips. 

sometimes you can find one that is jacked up and the person will sell it dirty ass cheap that way - then all you have to do is contact me and boom - get ya new set of clips and you are set. make sure to keep the screws - they are very hard to find. 

before I got this gig I tried to fix those clips myself and its next to impossible. LOL so I made sure to get a nice load of them when I saw the opportunity. 

As far as I know I am the only one that has these original clips - I have never seen them anywhere else ever.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i need a dx700 board working and a cross over module pm me


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> i need a dx700 board working and a cross over module pm me


Hello,
The boards I have are DX350's - They are the ONLY boards to ever leave the plant.

The DX700 boards I have are in cases- They come with a remote gain (Proper steel with a big rubber knob - original ) 20 ft cord for the gain. 

Some people who are inclined have purchased dx350 boards to cannibalize for the purpose of repairing the DX700 boards they broke ( generally from dropping the ohm load below 2Ohms Or from removing and replacing the module while there is power to the amp) 

Let me know if you are interested in a DX700 like this with a new board installed.


----------

